# Loughhoe Guy?  Your Thoughts Please?



## Maesfen (26 April 2010)

As title please?
Also which way would you jump (like the pun?!) with a mare by him out of a Laughtons Flight Premium mare?  Would you go back to TB or the other way and which market would you aim for, Badminton or Hickstead, lol?!


----------



## Eothain (27 April 2010)

They'd be Badminton horses in my estimation


----------



## SSM (27 April 2010)

You know you want a nice.............................................................


----------



## Maesfen (27 April 2010)

SSM said:



			You know you want a nice.............................................................
		
Click to expand...


 ROFL, lovely to see you back too!  

How's donkey, haven't heard any updates lately?


----------



## Maesfen (27 April 2010)

Eothain said:



			They'd be Badminton horses in my estimation
		
Click to expand...

Thank you; I was hoping some of you from Over There would answer as you'd know more about him.


----------



## Simsar (27 April 2010)

Pat are you not taking to me?  PM'd you


----------



## Simsar (27 April 2010)

Hickstead is 20 mins from us so you can stay with us. xx


----------



## Maesfen (27 April 2010)

Simsar said:



			Pat are you not taking to me?  PM'd you
		
Click to expand...

Course I am silly!  Am about to PM you back, interesting developments possibly.....


----------



## eventrider23 (27 April 2010)

Yes Simsar - developments...........


----------



## Irishlife (27 April 2010)

HI Pat,

My broadband is banjaxed at the mo so everything is on gooo slooooww.

Well, Loughahoe Guy could be defined as a "dual purpose" sire, certainly he hits the spot as a performance TB as his full brother Irish won bronze at Barcelona Olympics and LG is a Grade "A" showjumper himself having competed with the Irish Army. He also sired the future Event Horse champ at rds 2009.  I have given him a pat and he is an impressive lad.   He has also bred some very pretty always winning show horses. He also decends from Owen Tudor who was a prolific performance sire.

He has what it takes for Hickstead or Badminton so you have choices.


----------



## gadetra (27 April 2010)

Yeah I'd go for Badminton by the sounds of her.
Loughoe Guy is by regular guy, a right proper  sport horse sire. He is the damsire of Coolcorran Cool Diamond (Virginia Wolfa) so could make it to Hickstead either. 
He jumped well himself with the Irish Army until retiring due to injury and standing at private stud I think.
He's a nice model of a stallion I have seen him, good head/big ears!!.
He gets good lookin commercial showy things too so u'll be able to sell it if ya can't keep it.
Hope that helps!!


----------



## Maesfen (27 April 2010)

Thank you both of you, very useful.  What do you think to this -
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/alamo+lough


----------



## Simsar (27 April 2010)

eventrider23 said:



			yes simsar - developments........... 

Click to expand...

woohoo!


----------



## hilly (27 April 2010)

MFH9 said:



			Thank you both of you, very useful.  What do you think to this -
http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/alamo+lough

Click to expand...

Oh. 

Have you any pics?  


Think Virginia Wolfa was the dam of Boherdeel Clover as CCD had a Bronti dam.


----------



## Maesfen (27 April 2010)

Not yet, will take some on Friday.


----------



## magic104 (28 April 2010)

gadetra said:



			Yeah I'd go for Badminton by the sounds of her.
Loughoe Guy is by regular guy, a right proper  sport horse sire. He is the damsire of Coolcorran Cool Diamond (Virginia Wolfa) so could make it to Hickstead either. 
He jumped well himself with the Irish Army until retiring due to injury and standing at private stud I think.
He's a nice model of a stallion I have seen him, good head/big ears!!.
He gets good lookin commercial showy things too so u'll be able to sell it if ya can't keep it.
Hope that helps!!
		
Click to expand...

I have used Cool Diamond Star by CCD & CCD shows his sire as Glidawn Diamond ex of Bonmahon Belle by Bronti


----------



## gadetra (1 May 2010)

I stand corrected on Virginia Wolfa, she was indeed dam of Boherdeel Clover. 
Damn mixed up head!! 
Don't know anything about that young one, he's nicely bred, Comanche Run is nice on the dam side. Is he over here or in the U.K.?


----------



## Maesfen (1 May 2010)

Yes, he's over there!  Looks a very nice sort to me.
http://idhsni.com/loughahoe-guy-ish


----------



## gadetra (1 May 2010)

Hmmnn well it's good the see Loughhoe Guy with a stallion son. I'm a big regular Guy fan. Is the young fella approved? Is he in the process? I'm quite intriqued by this mystery young stallion I've never heard of!!


----------



## Maesfen (1 May 2010)

gadetra said:



			I stand corrected on Virginia Wolfa, she was indeed dam of Boherdeel Clover. 
Damn mixed up head!! 
Don't know anything about that young one, he's nicely bred, Comanche Run is nice on the dam side. Is he over here or in the U.K.?
		
Click to expand...




gadetra said:



			Hmmnn well it's good the see Loughhoe Guy with a stallion son. I'm a big regular Guy fan. Is the young fella approved? Is he in the process? I'm quite intriqued by this mystery young stallion I've never heard of!!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, I think you must have misread this.  L Guy is the sire of a new mare I've acquired hence the copy of her breeding. I was just asking about him out of interest and hoping to hear  from peeps that might actually know him better than we do over here.  Sorry to have confused you!


----------



## gadetra (2 May 2010)

Sorry MFH9 I thought you were thinking of using him and I got confused. Does anyone have a spare brain I could borrow untill mine comes back off holiday's??  
Sorry again xx


----------



## onemoretime (18 November 2016)

Irishlife said:



			HI Pat,

My broadband is banjaxed at the mo so everything is on gooo slooooww.

Well, Loughahoe Guy could be defined as a "dual purpose" sire, certainly he hits the spot as a performance TB as his full brother Irish won bronze at Barcelona Olympics and LG is a Grade "A" showjumper himself having competed with the Irish Army. He also sired the future Event Horse champ at rds 2009.  I have given him a pat and he is an impressive lad.   He has also bred some very pretty always winning show horses. He also decends from Owen Tudor who was a prolific performance sire.

He has what it takes for Hickstead or Badminton so you have choices.
		
Click to expand...

  For anyone who has a horse by Loughhoe Guy please could you tell me what the progeny are like, trainable, temperament etc.  I very much like this stallion and would be interested to hear peoples thought.


----------



## tristar (18 November 2016)

the hyperion and grey sovereign blood lines are the only ones to interest me for sport horse breeding, its a bit bland for me sorry.


----------



## Doris68 (18 November 2016)

He had a lot of progeny at the Go for Gold sale in Ireland this week.  Have a look on line and you'll also see the sale results and prices.


----------

